# Virginia Beach oceanfront Fishing Pier



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Should be opening on April 2. 
https://13newsnow.com/embeds/video/291-bd51de0b-dc39-4dde-b1ef-92a5defaea80/iframe?jwsource=cl

and more Info on their Facebook page.Virginia Beach Fishing Pier

Not sure how to embed the video.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Also the bait shop on the pier has their own Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/pierhousebaitandtackle/


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

I see you're still at it. Good luck this year I may see you down there sometime this season.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Huntsman said:


> I see you're still at it. Good luck this year I may see you down there sometime this season.


Uh....don't come for the Spot and Croaker. Virginia now has a daily catch limit.

Glad to still be here. C-19 ain't no joke. Dose #2 is in my rear view window. Definitely plan to get to the water more this year.
Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey, glad you're gonna get more on the water this season. And yea, regulations have change all over. Bluefish, Striped Bass, Seabass and the sorts. All well and dandy but when you can get out to try'n land something it's all the better.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

VB Oceanfront pier open 8am-8pm.
Starting May 28 they will begin extended hours.....6am-Midnight. 
Thinking bout Ocean View and Buckroe Piers. Prefer late night/all night /or early am fishing.
I will definitely be putting some mileage on my Lifetime fishing license this year.


----------

